# Blu-ray player random cut out problem



## Doors (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi there, I'm looking for some help and hope somebody might oblige. I have an LG BP120 Blu Ray Player which i purchased recently and I notice that very occasionally the picture will go blank (black) for a split second. It happens at unexpected times every so often. I have noticed it on every Blu Ray and DVD I've played on the machine since I bought it. It usually only happens once or twice during playback of a disc. It's just a little annoying and I was wondering if anybody can help me figure out what the problem is. I was told that this player is this years model so I assume the software is up-to-date. I look forward to a response and thank you in advance


----------

